# iphone volé



## scofild11 (13 Mars 2009)

bonjour a tous je viens de me faire voler mon iphone et j'ai porter plainte au commissariat mais je voudrai savoir si la possibilité de le retrouver grâce au GPS qui et dessus pour le localiser... 
Voila


----------



## Dramis (13 Mars 2009)

Non  .


----------



## chris972 (13 Mars 2009)

Il aurait fallu y installer avant une appli "piège" du genre de celle-ci : http://appshopper.com/utilities/private-i (et espérer que le voleur s'y laisse prendre...)

Sinon, de deux choses l'une : soit le voleur laisse ta carte SIM dans l'iPhone et l'utilise pour passer des appels, auquel cas ton opérateur peut fournir à la police la liste des numéros appelés et reçus en vue d'un interrogatoire des destinataires. Soit (cas plus probable), il revend l'iPhone à un pigeon et dans ce cas, aussitôt que celui-ci y aura installé sa propre SIM et passé son premier appel, son opérateur sera en mesure de fournir ses coordonnées complètes (numéro de téléphone, identité, adresse, âge du capitaine...) ainsi que la liste des numéros appelés et appelants à la police à partir du numéro IMEI. Avec tout ça, il ne devrait pas être bien difficile d'épingler le receleur et éventuellement de remonter jusqu'au voleur...

Rien de plus simple, donc, mais tout ça bien sûr sous réserve que la police / la justice veuillent bien s'en donner la peine, ce qui n'est malheureusement _jamais_ le cas pour des vols "simples"  (il faut au minimum un vol avec violence, affaire de drogue ou de moeurs, braquage, enlèvement, séquestration, etc.). Bienvenue dans la vraie vie...


----------



## scofild11 (13 Mars 2009)

JE comprend:casse:

Mais la personne qui me la volé peux bien le formater comment dirai-je changer l'imei en autre le flasher....
Mais dit moi grâce au gps quand il l'utilisera n'aurai pas un moyen que je perçois ces destinations ???.
pour m"étaler un peux on ma cambrioler chez moi...
Cordialement


----------



## Dramis (13 Mars 2009)

non, aucun moyen de récupérer la localisation gps, et même si tu y arrives, tu vas faire comment?  Le gps a une précision de 10 mètres.


----------



## scofild11 (13 Mars 2009)

a moué 
donc je résume si il mais sa puce et qu'il appelle je pourrai le retrouver
mon opérateur peut fournir à la police la liste des numéros appelés et reçus..ok
il ne peut donc pas changer sa changer l'imei car sur plusieurs forum je vois sa....


----------



## chris972 (13 Mars 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> Mais la personne qui me la volé peux bien le formater comment dirai-je changer l'imei en autre le flasher....


Effectivement, je crois que c'est possible de changer l'IMEI, mais il faut être un peu initié, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas d'un simple cambrioleur. Et en pratique, c'est rare que le voleur prenne la peine de le faire (sauf s'il veut le garder pour lui). C'est bien plus simple et rapide de le fourguer au premier pigeon venu et de le laisser se dém^Hbrouiller avec la police s'il y a enquête...



> Mais dit moi grâce au gps quand il l'utilisera n'aurai pas un moyen que je perçois ces destinations ???.
> pour m"étaler un peux on ma cambrioler chez moi...


Non, le GPS ne fonctionne qu'en _réception_ (du signal satellite), il n'_émet_ pas sa position (sauf en passant par un logiciel comme celui que je donnais dans mon premier post).

Par contre, pour un cambriolage, tu peux peut-être voir s'il y aurait possibilité d'une enquête pour tenter de retrouver l'iPhone (ça peut éventuellement intéresser l'assurance).

Bonne chance pour la suite, en tout cas...


----------



## scofild11 (13 Mars 2009)

ok MErci a vous pour ces précisions
mais bon il mon pris l'iphone 1v 8giga mais j'ai toujours mon 16 giga 3g:rateau:
Cordialement


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mars 2009)

Loool , ça c'est ce qu'on appelle une chute de l'histoire .


----------



## Kenzo Falzone (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour à Tous ;​Je voulais vous faire part , de ce qui met arrivé : Une amie à Moi c'est fais VOLER SON IPHONE , elle a fait le nécéssaire pour tous bloquer ( désactiver sa carte SIM SFR ) etc etc .. 
Mais je voulais juste savoir , si la personne qui l'aurait volé (  ) , peux t'il l'utiliser sans aucun soucis avec sa carte Sim ( une autre carte sim quoi , ORANGE etc . )
Car un copain à Moi , ayant un IPHONE , m'a dit que la police pouvait le retrouver facilement dès qu'on l'allume avec un " GPS " qui est dans l'IPHONE !
( je précise que c'était un Iphone 1ère génération ) 
Merci de votre réponse et de votre aide !​


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

Kenzo Falzone a dit:


> Car un copain à Moi , ayant un IPHONE , m'a dit que la police pouvait le retrouver facilement dès qu'on l'allume avec un " GPS " qui est dans l'IPHONE !​


​ et c'est quoi qui fait l'autorité de la parole de votre copain ? le fait qu'il ait un iPhone, ou le fait qu'il connaisse le matériel utilisé par la police ? 

Les abonnés à MobileMe peuvent localiser leur iPhone à distance et le bloquer. Mais je suppose que si vous étiez abonné vous seriez au courant. 

A part ça, y a pas d'autre possibilité pour localiser et bloquer.


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2010)

De tout de façon, l'iPhone 1re génération n'était pas pourvus de GPS. 

De plus, pour retrouver un téléphone volé, pas besoin de technologie spéciale, les simples positionnements par rapport aux bornes relais suffisent. Donc si la police le voulait, elle retrouverait 100% des téléphones portables. Mais bon, ce n'est ni intéressant ni rentable, donc aucune chance de voir réapparaître le iPhone.


----------



## Kenzo Falzone (13 Février 2010)

Donc j'en conclues , que l'IPHONE ne sera pas retrouvé ? même si le voleur l'allume ou s'en sert ?


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

Kenzo Falzone a dit:


> Donc j'en conclues , que l'IPHONE ne sera pas retrouvé ? même si le voleur l'allume ou s'en sert ?


exact. C'est la même chose pour tous les téléphones portables volés depuis qu'il existe des téléphones portables.


----------



## boodou (13 Février 2010)

scofild11 a dit:


> bonjour a tous je viens de me faire voler mon iphone et j'ai porter plainte au commissariat mais je voudrai savoir si la possibilité de le retrouver grâce au GPS qui et dessus pour le localiser...
> Voila





scofild11 a dit:


> mais bon il mon pris l'iphone 1v 8giga





gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, l'iPhone 1re génération n'était pas pourvus de GPS.


CQFD




Kenzo Falzone a dit:


> Donc j'en conclues , que l'IPHONE ne sera pas retrouvé ? même si le voleur l'allume ou s'en sert ?


Vous entendez souvent des histoires de personnes qui se sont fait voler leur téléphone et qui l'ont finalement récupéré ???
Les seules choses à faire sont de le déclarer à l'opérateur pour bloquer votre compte, et faire une déclaration à la police en leur donnant bien le N°IMEI (pour bloquer l'utilisation du tel).
Evidemment prendre une assurance auprès de son opérateur pour avoir un nouveau tel sans frais est une option à envisager (vu le prix d'un iPhone).


----------



## Kenzo Falzone (13 Février 2010)

Ok  .. beh je vous remercie de votre aide et réponse(s) !


----------



## boodou (13 Février 2010)

Désolé pour toi Kenzo, ce n'est pas agréable de se faire voler.
La seule chose que tu puisses faire est de rendre ton téléphone inutilisable (en France) :

_*"Bloquez le téléphone
*Pour dissuader quelque peu les voleurs, il existe un moyen de rendre le téléphone  inutilisable, grâce au numéro IMEI. Orange, SFR et Bouygues Télécom ont constitué une base commune, sorte de "liste noire", recensant tous les numéros IMEI de téléphones déclarés volés. Cette opération de blocage se déroule en deux phases.
*Déposez plainte pour vol *auprès d'un service de police ou de gendarmerie. Et communiquez le numéro IMEI du téléphone à l'agent qui prend votre déposition. Ceci pour deux raisons : le numéro IMEI doit figurer sur le procès-verbal et il aura alors valeur de preuve juridique, notamment pour que l'opérateur enclenche la procédure de blocage. Par ailleurs, il pourrait permettre (rêvons un peu) d'identifier votre portable s'il est retrouvé...
*Envoyez une copie du procès-verbal *de la plainte mentionnant le numéro IMEI du téléphone à votre opérateur. Dès réception, ce dernier inscrit ce numéro dans la liste des mobiles déclarés volés : la mise à jour est effectuée dans la journée dès réception du procès-verbal. Les trois opérateurs français empêcheront désormais toutes communications passées par ce téléphone sur leur réseau. _ _La procédure de blocage prend en tout deux ou trois jours, entre le dépôt de la plainte et sa réception par l'opérateur. Elle n'est pas obligatoire et ne dépend, évidemment, que de la bonne volonté des utilisateurs dépossédés de leur téléphone. C'est un petit geste citoyen, qui, s'il est appliqué par tout le monde, pourrait avoir un certain effet dissuasif. Dommage tout de même que le blocage du téléphone soit effectif uniquement en France, puisque la liste des combinés dérobés dans l'Hexagone n'est partagée que par les trois opérateurs français... En clair, un téléphone bibande ou tribande volé et bloqué en France pourra être utilisé sans problème sur un réseau dans un autre pays d'Europe ou ailleurs. Résultat, les trafics de mobiles ont encore de beaux jours devant eux ! À moins que les opérateurs n'arrivent à s'entendre un jour, à l'échelon européen, voire mondial."_


----------



## Kenzo Falzone (13 Février 2010)

Donc , Oué : même avec ce soit disant " GPS " je ne le retrouverai jamais quoi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Février 2010)

Kenzo Falzone a dit:


> Donc , Oué : même avec ce soit disant " GPS " je ne le retrouverai jamais quoi ?



comme c'était dit plus haut, l'iphone de première génération n'a malheureusement pas de GPS intégré...

bonne chance !


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

Kenzo Falzone a dit:


> je ne le retrouverai jamais quoi ?


on a répondu à la question, je crois.


----------



## pistache18 (15 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Désolé pour toi Kenzo, ce n'est pas agréable de se faire voler.
> La seule chose que tu puisses faire est de rendre ton téléphone inutilisable (en France) :
> 
> _*"Bloquez le téléphone
> ...



Très enrichissant ! Merci pour l'info !


----------



## tombapic (10 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, l'iPhone 1re génération n'était pas pourvus de GPS.
> 
> De plus, pour retrouver un téléphone volé, pas besoin de technologie spéciale, les simples positionnements par rapport aux bornes relais suffisent. Donc si la police le voulait, elle retrouverait 100% des téléphones portables. Mais bon, ce n'est ni intéressant ni rentable, donc aucune chance de voir réapparaître le iPhone.



bonjour, vous avez tout à fait raison, un téléphone peut être repéré dès lors qu'une carte sim est installée et active, dès son allumage il est géo-localisé par les antennes relais.
La police pourrait donc savoir qui est en possession de l'appareil (le propriétaire déclaré de la carte sim). et j'ai dit pourrait, tout simplement parce qu'il ne peuvent pas faire une demande pour chaque appareil volé ou perdu (ou soi-disant volé, mais pour faire marcher l'assurance) car cette demande est facturé par les opérateurs 20.
eh, oui, sachez que l'opérateur qui vous demande de continuer à payer votre forfait demande de l'argent au service de police pour les aider!
imaginons, 1000 téléphones volés ou perdu par jour en france, ce qui n'est pas beaucoup par rapport au 60 000 000 qui circulent, ça ferait 20000 par jour, soit 7 300 000.

perso, je serai bien dégouter de perdre ou me faire voler mon Iphone, mais ça m'embête de savoir que l'on puisse dépenser autant d'argent , avec en plus l'incertitude de vraiment retrouver l'appareil.


----------



## sield (11 Août 2010)

Intéressantes ces info 
C'est malheureux a dire, mais la police a plus important a faire que de chercher un pauvre iPhone ! Déjà que pour un prototype...
Mais ça dégoute youyous d' en imaginer un autre s'en servir !
Perso, dans le doute : code de blocage, code SIM,'effacement des données si 10 mauvais codes, et traçage GPS ! on est jamais trop prudent dans ce monde de brutes 

Désolé pour toi en tous cas, même si je pense (et espère) que ton Edge n'est pas l'objet volé ayant le plus de valeur


----------

